# Alicia and The Zoo Crew! (2007)



## JadeIcing (Jan 2, 2007)

Since this is a new year, I think I will start a new blog. 

First blog here:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15608&amp;forum_id=6

By now you all know my buns.






Thanks Aino. 

I think this year I will include my dog Akasha Maheret aka Kashi more. She interacts with them all the time.

"Hello I am Princess Kashi." 





"I take care of the bunnies." 






"What was that?" 






"I do not act like bunny."






"Got to go. Bye for now!"


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 3, 2007)

Just to let everyone know we may be getting an emergency foster here. Also my mom is possibly getting 2. 

The MSPCA in Springfield, MA is overwhelmed with rabbits. 20+ were being bred for meat!

3 Bunnies could use all kinds of support right now. www.3bunnies.org


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 3, 2007)

Good for you, you rock!

:kiss1:

I hope the rest of those bunnies find foster homes as loving as yours!

ray:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 3, 2007)

JadeIcing* wrote: *


> The MSPCA in Springfield, MA is overwhelmed with rabbits.
> 3 Bunnies could use all kinds of support right now. http://www.3bunnies.org


Oh my goodness. If I lived closer, this boy would be MINE!

http://www.3bunnies.org/butterbean.htm






I would love to see him and Snuggy together!

Edit - I tried to resize the pic, but it's still huge. Sorry!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 3, 2007)

I know that one grabs my heart. 

My mom has Chaka but I think they may be keeping her.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok well go into the room to get Dallas andTeresa for their run time and Dallas is sneezing. I right away tellmyself its just dust r something. Pick him up and lots of discharge. Ihaven't heard him sneeze before but because of Connor and Ringo can nottake chances. 

I already had a vet appt for Ringo, Connor, and Samantha the 20th. 10days. So I called and switched Samantha who I know is healthy withDallas. 

I may be overreacting but last time I took to long taking in Ringo andI blame myself for how bad he got. I won't take a chance again. He isgoing. Samantha well have to wait till next month. 

If I understand right no point in seperating Dallas and Teresa right? 

Vibes please that I am an overprotective mama.
Oh and nothing availble I had to book that last month. Plus by the timemy DH gets home it is 5:30pm. He just called out thursday to take me tothe ER sooo. This is going to stress me and I was told to relax andrest. Who can do that when your baby is sick!

I am debating having the vet call me. The strongest stuff he more thanlikely will get put on is Baytril. Have that here for Connor and Ringo.I could always take him in emergency but that means even more money andif I am going to need even more meds not a good idea. This isfrustrating. 


Edit:

Just talked to the vet she said since he weighsaboutthesame as Ringo and I have the baytril here tostart him right away andthey will see him that day.If I see him any worse bring him in.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 14, 2007)

:hug::bunnydance:Today is one :happydanceyearthat this tiny black ball came into our lives. He came into our home,and into our life to be my sweet little girl. Turns out he is my sweetlittle devil boy. :inlove:I love him with all that I am. He is an oddlittle guy with the neatest litter habbits. Whohas a bunnythat waits until he is in his cage to goin his litterpan inonly one corner?He is feisty but can tell when your sick andtry to care foryou. :bunnydance:



:airborne::rainbow:arty:Happy Gotcha Day Connor! :kiss:We love you.:balloons::rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 14, 2007)

Awww,that's so sweet 

HAPPY 'GOTCHA' DAY CONNOR! :birthday :bestwishes: :birthday

Hope you get lots of treats


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 14, 2007)

[align=center]*HAPPY GOTCHA DAY CONNOR*[/align]
I hope you get lots of GOODIES today. 

Tell your *Mommie *to take lots of pictures of you today.

Susan and her Gang:bunny19:bunny2:bunny18

:magicwand::birthday:trio


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 14, 2007)

HAPPY GOTCHA DAY, LITTLE CONNOR!!

:elephant::elephant::elephant::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::colors::colors::colors:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 15, 2007)

I had my heart torn out today. Went to the onlyplace I find litter at a good price. They have a beautiful bun that wasdumped because the owner was moving. So friendly looks like a dwarf.Almost all white just a few splothes near the tail in black. The eyeswere grayish blue. Nose was clear, ears, clean front paws were clear.Looked healthy. The cage it is in is horrible! Tiny, little bigger thana ten gallon tank. It went right up to the window trying to come nearme. It started to dance around in its tiny space. 

I have seen them before and have been fine but this one had me crying20mins straight. They are selling him for $25. I talked to an employeeand she said it is so hard for them to sell the older ones. 

I am kind of depressed. I know it is wrong but I want to go back and get it. You could see it wanted to run.


----------



## ani-lover (Jan 15, 2007)

if you have the room for it and time for itGET HER:bunnydance:she'd have soo much fun with you
maybe you should get it and give her a chance to run free with ofcourse much better care. if i could id take her but i just dont haveextra time on my hands for two bunnies i hate when i see a rabbit thati cant have and in such a horrible enclosure. people in pet stores justdont understand the necessities in rabbits:?


----------



## binkies (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh hun, I know it's hard! You do what you thinkyou can handle and nobody is going to think bad of you. Ifyou don't take it, surely someone else will. It doesn't take a geniusto see that it needs better housing and someone will take care ofhim/her.


----------



## Spring (Jan 15, 2007)

Poor thing. I don't know why anyone would dumptheir pets at a pet sore, probably too lazy or don't care enough tofind them a good home. :?

I'd be in the same boat. I hate seeing animals in those kind ofconditions . Hope he finds a nice home where he can run all over theplace!


----------



## Katrina (Jan 15, 2007)

That's terrible! That's how my boyfriend and Iended up with two mice and two gerbils. Two different pet stores wherethe people had just handed the animals over and we felt sooo bad. Wehad two guinea pigs, two gerbils, and two mice (all adopted) at onepoint because of that. We're such saps.


----------



## Haley (Jan 16, 2007)

Ive been missing a lot of threads lately!

Happy Belated Gotcha Day Sweet Connor! :highfive:

:bunny18:trio:group::toastingbunsarty::blueribbon:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah iknow it's just sad

My Daisy girl came from the petshop,she was a bit older than what theyusually sell in there,so i was curious and i asked,and ifoundout from the girl that someone hadabandonedher.

I knew then and there that she was coming home with me,but the only thing is,we don't know how old she is

cheryl


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 16, 2007)

I agree, that's terrible and that's why when we move, I'm getting another bun-from a rescue-more than likely.


----------



## Mikoli (Jan 16, 2007)

Poor little bun  If you think you can take onanother bun, you could go back and get it. I hate seeing the energeticlittle buns forced into the tiniest cages. Stupid pet stores, theynever take really good care of the buns. The place where I got Olliefrom had about ten eight-week-old male buns in this glass cage thing,which wasn't amazingly small, but it wasn't big either. But the thingthat made me mad was that there was only a _tiny_ little bowl ofpellets in there, and it was half-full. When we got our bun home wegave him a bit of vegetables and some grass for dinner, and he ate asthough he'd never eaten so much before. He was _so_ skinny, Iwanted to keep feeding him, but I knew I shouldn't.

If it were me, I'd buy the bun and keep it until I could find it a goodnew home. But that can be expensive, and it might be stressful on thelittle guy ... but that's just me.

Rachel.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 16, 2007)

*Poor little bun! That'show I got Ookpik, a girl had gotten her when she was 2 months old andthought she would stay that size. Needless to say, shegrew! So the girl returned her to the pet store.But now I have her forever. *


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2007)

He got a mini fruit salad. Strawberries, bannanas, and for the very first time peaches.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 16, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> He got a mini fruit salad. Strawberries, bannanas, and forthe very first time peaches.


Mmmmmm yummy!,what a lucky boy!

:star:HAPPY GOTCHA DAYCONNER!!:star:

Cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2007)

Rabbit is going to be safe and sound. I know where it is going.


----------



## binkies (Jan 16, 2007)

That is great news. Going to fill us in?


----------



## cheryl (Jan 16, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Rabbit is going to be safe and sound. I know where it is going.


Umm he's not going to Jade's house is he? lol



Seriously,that's great,i'm glad he's outta there and somewhere safe and happy

cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2007)

Well for now he is in my house till friday. Than someone I know is taking him. 



Actually he is with me on my bed running around.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 16, 2007)

What a lucky little boy!

You are just wonderful for helping this little guy out! :hug:

cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2007)

Umm put him on the bed with me.I laiddown and he groomed me, full on tounge.He markedme,and is jumping all over me


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 16, 2007)

Can we see a picture of him. PLEASE.

It's a great thing you did.:bunnydance:

Susan:bunny19


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes you can in a fewmins!:bunnydance:Uploading now. Umm he just streched out nextto me, so I could pet him. :shock:None of my guys do that!


----------



## cheryl (Jan 16, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> Umm put him on the bed with me.I laid down and hegroomed me, full on tounge.He marked me,and isjumping all over me


Aww what a sweet boy!,i'm sure he's saying thankyou! 

cheryl


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 16, 2007)

That's great Jade! Yes, a pic please.


----------



## Mikoli (Jan 16, 2007)

Aww, he sounds like such asweetie.:inlove: You're so good to take him in and find him anew home. Keep us updated on how he's going. For now:

PICTURES!!!

Lucky, lucky bun. 

Rachel :colors: and Ollie :bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2007)

Umm laid down and started scratching his head....he streched out legs behind him for me to pet him.:shock:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 16, 2007)

Uumm, are ya keeping him? :stikpoke


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2007)

No but my mom is considering it!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 16, 2007)

:waiting:, but no pressure


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2007)

Presenting Elvis Aaron!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2007)

*Snuffles wrote:*


> :waiting:, but no pressure


HA!:laugh:Is that fast enough?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2007)

Just to please you....more..


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2007)

And!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2007)

look do you see the silvery grayish purple eyes he has.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 16, 2007)

He's just precious! I'd have to keep him for sure, he looks like a good size too.


----------



## katt (Jan 16, 2007)

i am sorry, but i think you are going to have to keep him. . .

. . .because he is sooo gosh darn cute that we are going to need YEARS of more photos


----------



## cheryl (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh my gosh!,he's gorgeous! :inlove:

cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2007)

Alicia Perrotti: You have to keep him
Alicia Perrotti: I cant but you can
Alicia Perrotti: I know its wrong but i love him
Alicia Perrotti: keep him
Alicia Perrotti: you say you love me...so keep him




That is me to my mom on messenger!




Edit: T.T.(mom) Coco (stepdad)

T.T.: coco said all right for you


----------



## cheryl (Jan 16, 2007)

Go on..keep him! :sunshine:(only if you have the room of course)

you say you love him,well by the way he's been acting,i think he loves you to:love

cheryl


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 16, 2007)

He's stunning. You must keep him. 

I agree with Katt, we need to see many more years of pictures.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 16, 2007)

No kidding, he's already laying down w/ feet all the way out, mine don't even do that!

Keep him. Oh, and again, no pressure.

How many do you already have btw? I don't remember, sorry. Do you have the room?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2007)

We'll see... hubby is getting attached. My parents will keep him with the idea he is really mine till I am working.

Thing is I am not working and not factoring in meds I have a $149 vet bill on saturday.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2007)

*Snuffles wrote:*


> No kidding, he's already laying down w/ feet all the wayout, mine don't even do that!
> 
> Keep him. Oh, and again, no pressure.
> 
> How many do you already have btw? I don't remember, sorry. Do you have the room?




I have 5. One bonded pair.


----------



## Anneliese (Jan 16, 2007)

Aww. He's gorgeous. Hope you can keep him. :]

-Anneliese- :anotherbun


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow, 5? Man, I am trying to convincemy hubby to let me have one more. We have to do alot of workto this house before we sell it, I almost just wish I could find arealtor that will buy it for a rental property, it'd be easier that'sfor sure. My hubby is working 2 jobs and really isn'tmotivated anyway as far as the work that goes into that.

I really hope you get to keep the sweetheart! I know howbills can be, and vet bills, yikes. Good Luck w/ whatever youdecide. You're ahead of me on this one for sure.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 17, 2007)

*Snuffles wrote:*


> Wow, 5? Man, I am trying to convince my hubby tolet me have one more.
> 
> I really hope you get to keep the sweetheart! I know howbills can be, and vet bills, yikes. Good Luck w/ whatever youdecide. You're ahead of me on this one for sure.





Yup 5. In a one bedroom apartment. Mind you its is a big apartment. 

Bills my mom helps out. Oh and friday I get my special needs foster. So really six bunnies. 



Elvis is doing binkies! God wish he could stay. If I could afford thepre visit, and neuter he would have abetter chance atstaying. Pre-visit $54, neuter $112. Atleast at my vet who Itrust. 


Edit: ANy idea on breed.


----------



## Aina (Jan 17, 2007)

Aww! his face looks a lot like Ronnie's in the structure. He sounds like he is a really sweet guy. I hope you can keep him.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 17, 2007)

Ha! Have 3 people willing to help get him fixed. :bunnydance:I may keep him just at my moms house.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 17, 2007)

Yay! Elvis lives! Hee hee

Love the name - it's fit for a king!

So glad you were able to get him outta there.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 17, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> Yay! Elvis lives! Hee hee
> 
> Love the name - it's fit for a king!
> 
> So glad you were able to get him outta there.


Not everybody know Elvis Aaron is the king.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 17, 2007)

I know all too well, and so does Carolyn.

We used to have an Elvis emoticon just for her. I guess there are a lot of Elvis fans in CT, huh? 

I have the privilege of living in his home town.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 17, 2007)

My mom is a huge fan. Elvis marathons were theonly time I was allowed to stay up late when I was little. I know allhis songs. Love them!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 17, 2007)

Ever visited Graceland?

I'm embarrassed to say I've lived here all my life and it took me 36years totour his home. It was reallyawesome. I enjoyed it a lot more than I thought Iwould.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 17, 2007)

Not yet. Once I am working may see if I can takemy mom. She saysI better before she dies.:shock: She is only42. :disgust:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 17, 2007)

Pictures that you can see his eyes better.







*



*

*



*

*And some just because!*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## Starina (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh my goodness! He is adorable. It is nice tosee a white bunny with blue eyes, you always see the pink eyes ones.(not that they aren't pretty) He is a cutie, and your photos capturehis cuteness perfectly.:bunnyheart



~Star~


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 17, 2007)

His eyes are actually kind of silvery gray!:shock:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 17, 2007)

He gets cuter with every picture you put on here. You really must keep this little guy.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 17, 2007)

Getting there. Have a few more to put up.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow, amazing, those eyes are something. Great pics!



*Uummm-a keeper!*

**


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## naturestee (Jan 17, 2007)

What a lovely boy! And I love thoseblue eyes! Any idea how big he is? His color isblue eyed white sport (blue eyed white with random other markings).

I hope you can keep him! Elvis is the king! :bow


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 18, 2007)

Working on it. I think it has come down to keeping him at my moms till we figure something out.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 18, 2007)

I love the "eyeliner" on his right eye. 

He's so handsome. His face reminds me of a New ZealandWhite. Of course hemust be mixed with somethingelse to get the markings, but he really is a pretty boy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 18, 2007)

That is what I was thinking. Wish you guys were near by so you coud see his eyes. Such lovely eyes.



You guys have had enough pictures right?


----------



## naturestee (Jan 18, 2007)

Enough pictures? Never!!!

Actually, with the bit of eyeliner I'm wondering if he could be a hototmix. They're not common, but I don't know how many other bigbun breeds have the blue eyed white color.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 18, 2007)

I was thinking New Zeland/hotot mix. Eh whoknows. When thelady brings me my rescueTOMORROW!YAY! Ok sorry. I will askher.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh, he is adorable. And can anyone *not* just love this face - such bunnitude 






Jan


----------



## bluebird (Jan 18, 2007)

Very nice pictures,beautiful blue eyes.i hope you get too keep him.bluebird


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 19, 2007)

Well update on Elvis. We have been tryingveggies, and some fruit. He is slowly starting to eat them. He looks atit like it is from outer space. What he does eat he sucks down like heis scared they will take it away.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 19, 2007)

So, YOU'RE the one Laura was talking about that named her baby after THE KING???

:highfive:

Jeez, I thought you were great before, but I love ya even more now!! :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 19, 2007)

:bunnydance:Yay! I swear to God. I took him outthe box they sent him in and put him on the bed. I tilted my head andwas like wow your Elvis. The way he holds himself is just like Iamthebest you will ever getworship me.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 22, 2007)

Ok well yesterday was V-E-T visit for Dallas,Ringo, and Connor. Teresa got to go along for the ride. She would notleave my arms, grooming my neck. I think she remembers that is whereshe was spayed. 

First she saw Connor. Who she said is in perfect health except for hisone illness. She said if it wasn't for that she would say he is thehealthiest rabbit she has seen. She cut his nails. Yay they are blackand he is a fighter. He was to nervous to fight her. 







"They are so mean!"

Than she saw Dallas, who she said is healthy as a horse. Also she saidhe has a temper. Helped finish cutting his nails. He was thumping up astorm.






I am pooped after that.

Ringo...she looks him over and goes he is a faker. She saw the samething I did, he leans and acts sick for sympathy. She said that helooks great. That he is maintaining and fighting back little by little.






"I don't fake. I just own you. Now rub my side."

She did some research and Connor and Ringo are on zithromax for 2weeks. 1/4 tablet once daily for 2 weeks. She thinks and is hoping thatwe can get Connor cured and Ringo maybe down too taking the med only 3xa week.

Weight Final cost:

Dallas 4.02lbs $49 with multi pet discount

Ringo 3. 43lbs $49 

Connor 2.81lbs $49

Picked up Critical care $13.73

Zithromax for both boys $85.33

Total $246.06 I love my boys. Also well worth their health

Thank god. That my brother and mom have Elvis covered and I won't bepaying for that at all. He will be fixed very soon(possibly within thenext 2weeks) and still working on my DH to keep him here. If not hewill stay at my moms house till he can come live with us. We areredoing the bedroom today maybe more room. We will see.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 22, 2007)

Guess what! :shock:He is staying. Wasgoing to take him to my moms so that he could get fixed. He would staythere a few days. He freaked so bad. Would barely move. He only let myDH and me touch him. 

Seeing him like that made up my DH's mind that he would live with us.When it is time to get him fixed my mom will come get him. Once it isdone he will come home to live with us in his forever home.

SO his Gotcha Day will be January 16th.



If someone could move this to my blog...

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17767&amp;forum_id=6


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 22, 2007)

:bunnydance:YAY. I am so glad - for all of you. Seems Elvis knows he can trust you two.

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 22, 2007)

He kept squishing his head into my side, and neck. Any where he could hide.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 22, 2007)

Awww, Bless him. I guess it was as much he chose you, as you choosing him, and hat's a very special compliment 

Jan


----------



## Haley (Jan 22, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> If someone could move this to my blog...
> 
> http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17767&amp;forum_id=6


Congrats! 

So do you want me to merge this with the blog? Just double checking before I do it.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 22, 2007)

That would be very nice! To combine the two.



I am giddy with joy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 22, 2007)

I love my bunnies!


----------



## Haley (Jan 22, 2007)

I love your bunnies as well!

Are you going to try to bond Elvis to anyone?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 22, 2007)

We are debating. I guess its more wait and see.Once he is neutered we would like to see if we could bond him withSamantha. If not see if Dallas would accept him. Teresa is fine withhim. Dallas gets jealous.

Funny we put Dallas, Teresa and SweetPea on the bed and they did fine.Dallas and Teresa groomed SweetPea. After awhile SweetPea came and saton my lap.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 23, 2007)

"Ringo here! Just resting in here while MaMa cleans my cage."

*



*

"Mama was saying that I am very lazy bunny." 






"How she comes up with that...I'll never know."






"She claims I am always flopped out somewhere."






"It's not my fault she makes my cage so comfy."






"Samantha wants the laptop so I gotta go."


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 26, 2007)

Well as I said before the boys were prescribed Zithromax. They were prescribed pills that I was to crush an put into applesauce. 

Day 1- Saturday Night

Crush pill put into little apple sauce mix. Both boys fall for it. 

Day 2- Sunday Night

Ringo eats some have to feed him the rest. End up having to put it into syringe with water for Connor and he actually spits some at me.

Day 3- Monday Night

Repeat day 2

Day 4- Tuesday

Try it mixed with natural apple juice for both. Ringo drinks but not with out a fight. Connor again spits some at me.

Day 5- Wensday

Ok new strategy... Put a few carrots and one peice of peach into mixer slicer thingy. Crush pill mix in. Both dig in. All gone.

Day 6- Thursday

Repeat Day 5

Cross your fingers this keeps working.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

Well as most of you know. I started out here with Ringo, Samantha, Connor, and Teresa. 

Ringo Starr our first.






Samantha Jane our Diva

http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade<WBR>/Samantha%20Jane/100_4120.jpg[<WBR>/img]

Connor Grayson my heart.

[img]http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Connor<WBR>/100_4168.jpg

Teresa Mekare our playboy bunny. Ok two pics cause she is so cute.

http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_4108.jpg[<WBR>/img]

[img]http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_4299.jpg[<WBR>/img]

After getting Teresa spayed we made the choice to get her a friend. We knew she wanted one. 

We found a the cutest thing and prayed it would work out.

Dallas Jinx our goofy boy

[img]http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_3593.jpg[<WBR>/img]

Low and behold it was love....

[img]http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_4357.jpg[<WBR>/img]

[img]http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_4374.jpg[<WBR>/img]

[img]http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_2726.jpg[<WBR>/img]

[img]http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Dallas<WBR>%20N%20Teresa/100_2729.jpg[<WBR>/img]

Ok so were done right? Right? Please tell me I am....Please?

Nope...into a feedstore we go....Homes Comes...

The King Elvis Aaron!

[img]http://i98.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/l260/JzJade<WBR>/ElvisAaron/100_4080.jpg






We should also consider the dog

Akasha Maheret our wanna-be rabbit 






Oh and we can&#39;t forget SweetPea the foster bun...






Ok so now we are done. Really we really have no more room.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 2, 2007)

:bunnydance:LOOK! :bunnydance:Aina made it for us!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 3, 2007)

Both boys have been on Zithromax for two weeks. They started tearing into the meds when we used plain diced carrots.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 3, 2007)

Connor in all honesty looks amazing. For thefirst time in almost a year looks healthy. He is not sneezing at all!His nose is dry and clear. Which it hasn't been like that since thefirst month we got him. Oh god I have cried alot the last two days. Itis so amazing to see him looking so well. We are talking to the vet onMonday. For the first time in eight months Connor may not have to takeany meds any more. If he stays clear atleast two months he will begetting fixed. Just if he new being healthy would cost him his jewels.

Few Pictures of Connor:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 3, 2007)

Ringo is doing alot better. He is not sneezingand nose clear and dry! Which is great because has always been icky.Always had discharge. Only thing is he seems allittle more off balance.I also think he finally hit puberty. I swear now he is wanting to humpeverything since he finally feels better.


Few Picture of Ringo:


----------



## Blyre (Feb 3, 2007)

I see so much love in those pics. 

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 3, 2007)

Alot of love. I look at them and I see my children. They are just perfect in our eyes.


----------



## Blyre (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah, I feel the same way about my two girls over here. Even when they aren't being very nice to each other...hehe.

Wallace


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow what beautiful Bunnies. In one of your pictures it looks like Connor is drinking from a straw, it's so cute.

Susan and the Gang:apollo:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 3, 2007)

Hmm

Before and After of the pictures. Connor it's hard to tell but Ringo you can see loud and clear the change.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 3, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Wow what beautiful Bunnies. In one of yourpictures it looks like Connor is drinking from a straw, it's so cute.
> 
> Susan and the Gang:apollo:


Doesn't it! That is my baby. I love them all but he is just everything.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 4, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I love this pic! Careful Connor, you better startthe "Woe is me" act before you loose your most precious pieces!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 4, 2007)

*GAH!!!!! BAD BUNNY!*

*Last night Ringo being mister friendly pokeshis nose in to Connors cage and was bit. He didn't make apeep.We missed this because we were refilling cages, andhadn't relized that Ringo had snuck in to the room. He was supposed tobe in the living room. *

*I see him and pick him up lots of blood.Start cleaning it and see that it is a good bite. Call the emergencyclinic they say stop the bleeding and than put some neosporin(sp?I'mmoody, can't think.)*



*We think Ringo likes something to be wrongwith his nose. Before he was sick he would stick his nose inwithSamantha and get light nips on the nose. Once he got sickhe stopped. Than yesterday I say look at you, your nose is so cute andclean. *

*"Oh really mommy. We will see about that. Oh Connor."*

*



*


----------



## naturestee (Feb 4, 2007)

:disgust:

But he's still so cute! *sigh* At least the cut looks small.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 4, 2007)

Yea, not to big and still cute. Just more annoying than anything else. I feel like I messed up.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 4, 2007)

Don't beat yourself up. It happens. :hug2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 4, 2007)

I know. I guess. Although I am starting to thinkhe did it on purpose. He is playing and what not till he sees youwatching him. Than he lays down with this pouty look on his face.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 4, 2007)

I *was* going to say how good Ringoand Connor were looking - until Ringo decided to have a DIY nose job.Don't worry, it wasn't your fault, and it doesn't look too bad at all.Silly bunny!

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 4, 2007)

Funny thing Ringo has always been very calm butsince he has gotten better hormones are raging. He mounted the dog. Sheran and jumped into my lap. He has never done that.


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 5, 2007)

Wesley had quite the nose bite at the SPCA:






But it's healed quite nicely now...






He's still sensitive about his nose though. He will flinch whenever someone touches it.

Don't worry though, Ringo looks fine and hopefully he learnt a lesson .


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 5, 2007)

Highly doubt it. This morning he tried to do it again when I was changing his water.:disgust:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

I want Wesley. 



Few mins I will do a blog Entry. Just not sure on who.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

[align=center]The need for NIC cages and bigger pens! [/align]
Teresa and Dallas...I am ready to lock those twoup in a kennel! Dallas digs up anything under there pen,thenTeresa shreds it. We have gone through 9 full size sheets, 2 carpets, 2plastic liners...in a month...So you see why they have to becaged. Oh an Dallas started jumping his pen than stomps till we wake upand put him back. I knew he jumped the shorter one but now this oneto.I tried the sheet on top, he pulls it down and Teresa shreds it.


Ringo is now chewing his litter pan,nipped 3 water bottles so they leaked into his cage and thecarpet.He alsoflips water dishes soaking his cage.


Samantha is now taking her food dish and dunkingit into her water dish. Than stomping up a storm because her water ismud! 

Connor and Elvis are fine but the cage wouldgive them more room and the ledge for them to jump.

By the way the only time they feel the need to do all that is between 1am and 4am.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

[align=left]:laugh:Connorfound a bag with muffins in it, he took off running withit...the bag was open....they are now across my living room carpet.[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

Thought I would let you guys see the difference between Samantha and Teresa. 























Next Samantha tranced...


----------



## Blyre (Feb 8, 2007)

(cowboy drawl) Dang, that's a big bunny.

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

Samantha Tranced...


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

More:


----------



## Blyre (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh wow, that is so cool! I'm still learning how to trance mine but I've never been able to do much more than get them relaxed.

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

Samantha is beyond easy to trance. :bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG, I want Samantha. PLEASE. What kind of bunnis she? Is she a Flemish Giant?

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> OMG, I want Samantha. PLEASE. What kind of bunnisshe? Is she a Flemish Giant?
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:




First of all NO you can not have her. Not after all the work I put into her. 

Second as far as we know yes.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

Wrote this a long time ago need to work on it alot!

Samantha Jane and Ringo Starr

It's hard to talk about Sam with out talking about Ringo. We spoke alotabout wanting to get a dog.Myhusbandwanted a rabbit. 


On Friday July 8, 2005 my than fiance Robwas up to where Ilive to pick me up for the weekend, on the way he received a call. Itwas Dani, a long time friend of his. Shecalled and said she had a gift for us if she could stop by the nextday. He said yes. Now the thing is that this was on friday that I hadoff. Knowing he wanted a rabbit Icalledapet store and found out they had rabbits.This was before I knew anything about pet store and rabbits.So I told him lets just go look. We don't have to get one. He pickedone up and that was it. It was a little male dwarf rabbit. He is whitewith black markings. 

We drove to the apartment. We spent that night playing with him andjust enjoying his exploring. From day one he was the sweetest thing.The next morning we call Rob's mom and he says mom "guess what we got arabbit." She ask "you got or he was given to you." He said "we boughthim." She says "oh." He ask "why?" After a little she tells us Dani wasgetting one for us. Uh Oh!! When they get here we see this huge Rabbit.I never in my life knew that rabbits got so big. They said they wouldtake her back because we had Ringo but I could see that they reallywanted to give us a gift from the heart. We said that wewould give it time and see how it worked out. 

It was touch and go with her. She nipped meafewtimes, drawing blood. She nipped Ringo a fewtimes. One time making him bleed. We almost sent her back. It was hardon one hand we had Ringo who was the biggest baby. Still is. On theother hand we had her who trully scared me. I would not gonear her or her cage. If he let her out I was in the room with Ringo. Iwas scared of a rabbit!

When I found out she came from a shelter I said one way oranother I will keep her. I wasn't sending her back. I keptthinking in a few months I will be there and lets see then. 

We got married October 1st 2005. By that time we had them3mnths. As soon as I moved in I started letting them out more. Istarted doing research online and found so many wonderful groups whowere very happy to give me hints on how to work with her. I would layon the floor and just read out loud. Leave some kind of treat to coaxher over. I eventually would just pet her slowly. If I saw her tense upI would stop and let her relax. It took time but eventuallywe were able to pet her. One day while I was sitting on the floor shecame over begging for treats. Thirteen pound bunny crawling over me fortreats. She now crawls over me for fun. She has knocked me down. Itisn't easy when you have a rabbit who weighs so much push against theback of your knees. She will go to sleep as I pet her. Because of Ringoand Sam we now have two other rabbits. A male dwarf rabbit ConnorGrayson and a netherland dwarf Teresa Mekare. (See how old this is andwhy I have to update it? )She is very friendly with my dogAkasha Maharet a pom and tolerates the other buns.

I would say to anyone who is having these problems just give it time.Don't give up. Even if they don't come around all the way the way shedid. I wish people could see how she is. It is amazing be apart of herlife. She is the queen in our house hold. Remeber thatsometimes it is hard to trust another person. Now step into thatrabbits paws and see how hard it is to trust someone who controls yourlife. Although it seems more like the rabbits control our life.


----------



## Blyre (Feb 8, 2007)

That is so true. Thanks for sharing that story. 

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

I want to really work on it and repost along with pictures...as I typed this she started to do binkies.


----------



## Blyre (Feb 8, 2007)

Aww, that's so cute. I love watching binkies. 

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 9, 2007)

:birthday

arty:Today is Dallas turns one year old. :balloons:We know thisbecause there are actually papers from the breeder his previous ownergot him from. arty:

:trio:wiggle:airborne::toastingbuns



I am not feeling so well so won't be around much today. See ya soon.


----------



## binkies (Feb 9, 2007)

Horray! Happy Birthday Dallas! :jumpforjoy::birthday


----------



## katt (Feb 9, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

:trio:birthday:trio


----------



## cheryl (Feb 9, 2007)

:star:HappyBirthday Dallas:star:

:balloons:arty::jumpforjoy::kiss:

cheryl


----------



## Crystalballl (Feb 9, 2007)

Happy 1st Birthday!!:balloons::jumpforjoy::littlecake


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank you very much. He had a nice day and is very happy.


----------



## caramel (Feb 10, 2007)

happy birthday dallas:balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons::birthday:birthday:birthday:birthday:birthday:birthday:birthday


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 10, 2007)

:bunnydance:Thank you! :bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Feb 10, 2007)

[align=center]Happy 1st Birthday Dallas!!![/align]

[align=center]:colors::colors::colors:[/align]
Are you feeling better now JI?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 10, 2007)

To some degrees yea. I hate being sick!


----------



## Michaela (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah I know! I was sick since last Friday, I'm still recovering!:X

Glad your feeling a little better


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 10, 2007)

I have been sick two months now. I have days where I feel better, but more sick.


----------



## Michaela (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG:shock:, have you been to the doctor?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 10, 2007)

Yup and the emergency room. Virus I can't kick. Going around real bad with peopleI lknow.


----------



## Michaela (Feb 10, 2007)

Aww, I hope you're able to get rid of it!:goodluck

The sickness I had is going around here too, _everyone_ has it!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok no story just pictures of Samantha.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 12, 2007)

I just LOVE Samantha's swirly tummy! It's so cute in the trance pics!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> I just LOVE Samantha's swirly tummy! It's so cutein the trance pics!




Thank you. It's a big tummy!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 13, 2007)

*Well I Think it is time for a Teresa and Dallas UpDaTe!*

*Well the two are still doing very good. So on to thepicture. This a day on the bed with me. These two are verygood on my bad days. I put them on the bed with me and they hoparound.* 

*"Don't look behind us...she watching."* 





*"I said don't look."*





*"I am making a run for it since you can't listen."*





*"This way!"*





*"Maybe down here."*





*"Maybe up here"*


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 13, 2007)

*"Gotta run for it."*





*"Come one Dallas!"*





*"She has the camara!"*





*"This Way!"*





*"I am going to look innocent."*





*"She is looking at me..."*





*"We are caught! I will see if I can get us out."*





*"Please let us out."*


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 13, 2007)

Aw, such cute pics. I am just in love with Dallas. What a face! :inlove:

I never noticed Teresa's tail before! How did it get black and white?! That's too cute.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 13, 2007)

I love the updated photos...how neat. They really look like they get along well together...

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 13, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> Aw, such cute pics. I am just in love withDallas. What a face! :inlove:
> 
> I never noticed Teresa's tail before! How did it get black and white?! That's too cute.




I know it's very weird but has been like that since day one we got her.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 13, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> I love the updated photos...how neat. They really look likethey get along well together...
> 
> Peg




Thank you. These two are very much united. I am hoping Elvis andeventually Connor will fit right in. I think it will be so cool to seethem all together.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 13, 2007)

*Other thansome mounting from Elvis who is only one week netured, no problems.They groomed Elvis.Sorry not some aren't so good.Elvis is wet because he flipped the big water dish I hadout.*


----------



## Haley (Feb 13, 2007)

Lucky you! Looks like things went well!

I hope they all bond. Im sure Elvis will be happy to have some buddies


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 13, 2007)

Honestly I think once his hormones go down we are all set.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 13, 2007)

YAY...glad to hear things are going well!! 

Wonderful!! 

They're so cute....

:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you.:bunnydance:

Elvis laid with me five hours he wouldntleave.leave. I just started petting him and he flopped allthe way eyes closed, went to sleep. DH got home tried to pick him up heflattened himself to me.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so jealous of your soon-to-be trio! Want to come visit me and work your magic on Oberon and the girls?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 14, 2007)

I was just telling my husband that people aregoing to start to ask us to come and bond there rabbits. For somereason it is coming very easy to us.

Even Samantha is coming around. :shock:Though I am afraid ofher mood changes that I would never bond her. Scared she would go afterthem if I wasn't around.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 14, 2007)

[align=center]*:hug2::loveinkpansy::bouquet::inlove::hearts:heartbeat::bunny2:hearts:bunnieskiss:rose:inkiris:*[/align]

[align=center]*Happy V-Day*[/align]

[align=center]:hug2::loveinkpansy::bouquet::inlove::hearts:heartbeat::bunny2:hearts:bunnieskiss:rose:ink iris:[/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]:hug2::loveinkpansy::bouquet::inlove::hearts:heartbeat::bunny2:hearts:bunnieskiss:rose:ink iris:[/align]


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 14, 2007)

Aww...Happy Valentine's Day to you, too!!! 

:inlove::hearts:rose::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::heart::kiss::bouquet::hug::group::heartbeat::hearts:toast:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 14, 2007)

Happy Valentines Day to you and all your Babies.

Susan, Buttercup, Wilbur, Jackie &amp; Daisy Maearty::grouphug:group::bunny2:heartbeat::hearts:rose:ink iris:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 16, 2007)

Here are some more pictures of the possible trio. I think once Elvis gets past the hormones things will be great.


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 16, 2007)

Holy cow, sista, I'm so jealous! It looks like things are going GREAT!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes it is. I tell you what these are making it easy on me. Connor....that guy worries me. He will be a troublemaker.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 16, 2007)

Congratulations! They look like old friends!

I just love Teresa's big, beautiful eyes. She's so pretty.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 16, 2007)

Why thank you. I believe she is very lovely. :bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 16, 2007)

Last night we are eating pizza anddrinking coke. Elvis comes over lifts my soda dumps itfrom the endtable to the floor on to a plasticbag,he calmly hops down and startsdrinking.

My husband rushes over to help me clean it, heputs his pizza on the couch. Elvis gets mad cause he cant get to thesoda. He runs over hops up on the couch and pees on my husbandspizza.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 16, 2007)

:roflmao:

What can you say? He is "The King" after all!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2007)

Well I have one of the calmest rabbits ever inElvis. When out he loves to to explore but when he gets tired he lovesto lounge on my chaise. One Problem....He isnt happy if I am not there.He will sit and glare.

On too some pictures.

THis is Elvis under one of my happy bunny blankets. He loves to lay under blankets.





Coming out





This is one of the looks I get





Here is another





This is him getting up as I move closer






Now these are taken from above with out me actually looking he is behind me. He likes to lay down with his head on my leg.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2007)

More 

Dont mind my waist in these.














































Elvis Standing


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2007)

More

More lounging pictures











He squezzed himself in to that spot.











His butt is actually on my shoulder.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2007)

More


This is his daily grooming of me. I do mean daily. He grooms me till my shirt is soaked.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 18, 2007)

Dang, girl! That's alot ofpiccies!!!!!!:shock: They are all wonderful too.How adorable are they!? This is my fav-Precious!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2007)

Thats what happens when you are home all day, have a camara and have stars likeI have.


----------



## clarkdef (Feb 18, 2007)

You have a lot of cool rabbits, do you mind if I ask, do the boys get angry when you remove their manhood. Thanks.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2007)

So far I don't know about the males. One wasalready done when he came. One was taken in by a friend. One I amsetting the appointment for next month. The other can not be fixed toto health issues.

I can tell you when the female one I had done came back she was very angry.


----------



## clarkdef (Feb 18, 2007)

I feel safe then, I am hoping this isnt something that gets done to boyfriends and husbands as well.

Do you keep the rabbits inside; ours ate my lego when they were inside.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes all four our in are bedroom.

They just ate the cord to the laptop. Going to cost us $102 to replace it.


----------



## Blyre (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww, what a character. His personality really comes out in your pics, Alicia 

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you. I find it funny my most affectionate are Him and Ringo. My white bunnies.


----------



## Blyre (Feb 18, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> Thank you. I find it funny my most affectionate are Him andRingo. My white bunnies.


There you go. Smokey's my most affectionate and ironically the one that wants to be bothered the least.

Wallace


----------



## maomaochiu (Feb 18, 2007)

ohhhh, they are soooo adorable!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you. :bunnydance:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Jade, I love all your bunnies !!! :bunnydance:

Wesley's nose is healing up nicely.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 19, 2007)

Connor has an appointment to lose the family jewels on Friday the 16th of March. He ask for a moment of silence.


----------



## Blyre (Feb 19, 2007)

Sunrise sends along his sympathies. Right now, he's trying to find a lawyer who will take his case. He heard some things...heh

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 19, 2007)

Elvis Tranced


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 20, 2007)

Aww lookie at him with his little legs stickingup in the air!:rofl::loveI love that picture where he hassqueezed himself in beside you, what a sweetheart!:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you. Its hard to take a bad picture with him.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 20, 2007)

Dallas and Elvis flopped out next to each other than Teresa groomed them. Now pictures.


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 20, 2007)

It looks like the bonding is going so well :yes:, beautiful pictures by the way.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 20, 2007)

*minilops wrote: *


> It looks like the bonding is going so well :yes:, beautiful pictures by the way.






Yea Few more sessions like that and we will try the day togther. Thank you I try my best.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jade, they're so so so so cute, all ofthem. You seem to be doing a whomping job at thisbonding. Good going!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 20, 2007)

*Snuffles wrote:*


> Jade, they're so so so so cute, all of them. Youseem to be doing a whomping job at this bonding. Goodgoing!




I think they are taking it easy on me because they know Connor will be tough.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh I love the photo of the three of them together - all laying side by side....

How cute...

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 21, 2007)

My husband and I were sitting there trying not to move, not to breath because we didn't want anything to disturb them.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 21, 2007)

[align=center]*Well today is Teresa first Gotcha Day.*[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]This is Teresa's Story[/align]

[align=center]*On February 20th, 2006 as wewalked through Petco in North Haven. With us was Conner and Akasha. Anemployee comes over and ask us if we wanted another rabbit. She waslike "its small and some kind of show breed." My fave part "well my bfis allergic so we have been keeping her outside. Plus if I get rid ofher he'll get me a sugar glider." Mind you it was winter and we hadalot of snow. We took her number and went home and talked about it. Wecalled my mom and grandma they said if we couldn't keep her they wouldtake her in for now. *[/align]

[align=center]*The next day I called and weset up a time for my husband to go and get her. When he did they hadbrought her inside for him. He said the house smelled of smoke and thatthe cage was rusted real bad. It was also an indoor cage. It wasn'tment for outside.The apartment smelled of smoke. Poor bunsmelled of smoke when she got here. Tiny little thing. With help frompeople online I was able to find out what kind she was. Turns out sheis a netherland dwarf. She was very shy. We fell in love and shestayed. First few days she stayed in an oversized box. That weekend mymom gave me money for a cage. 

**Few Months later* 

Now she is a sweet thing who loves to explore.She tries to stay out as long as she can.She is easilyfrightened She eats out of our hands.She lovescraisins. So if you hold out your hands she will dig in forthem. Her nickname is Houdini. She does not have very goodlitter habits but she trys. She is my moms fave. My mother calls herThumper. [/align]

[align=center]She doesn't likeanyone to hold her but me. If you cup your hands together she could sitright in them. She is a bit of a diva. She will let youscratch between her ears. She runs as fast as she can. She isthe hardest to catch when out for her run time. She is a sweet heart.[/align]

[align=center]The people who hadher didn't know if she was spayed or even how old she was. She wasn'tspayed but now is. Teresa is bondedwith Dallas JinxJones.We are now adding a third Elvis Aaron.Hopefully we can add a fourth Connor Grayson.

*:bunnydance:Teresa Mekare :bunnydance:
*
Fur: Agouti 
Eyes: Dark Brown 
Weight:2.30 
Breed: NetherLand Dwarf 
[/align]

[align=center]*On to pictures of her First Gotcha Day.*[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*For extended coverage stay tuned here will be adding all day:*[/align]

[align=center]http://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Teresas%20First%20Gotcha%20Day/[/align]

[align=center]
[/align]

[align=center][/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 21, 2007)

[align=center]*HAPPY 1ST GOTHCHA DAY TERESA*[/align]
[align=center]*:balloons::bestwishes::group::trio:trio*[/align]
[align=left]*You are one very lucky Bunny tohave such wonderful parents(Bunny Slaves).*[/align]
[align=left]*Susan and the Gang*[/align]


----------



## T.T. (Feb 21, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day my little thumper, I have a huge party plannedfor you on saturday.:balloons:arty0002::trio


----------



## Krystalily (Feb 21, 2007)

HappyGotcha Day!! :magicwand:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2007)

Well some funny pictures. 

First Dallas and Teresa. Teresa puts her head down to get groomed and Dallas steps over and sits on her head. 






This morning I let Elvis out and he has been running around. I see thathe has not come be in a few minutes. Go look and this is what Ifind.....


























Took him out and he jumped right in.


----------



## Krystalily (Feb 22, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Took him out and he jumped right in.




"I've found the mother load!" :yes:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2007)

I have tons of hay bins out for them, they are small and easy to access. That one though has the last of the orchard grass.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2007)

Well messing around with the color effects I got some really nice shots.

On to the photos. Going to do this in a few post. 

First Ringo!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2007)

Now Samantha!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2007)

Now Connor!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2007)

Now Teresa!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2007)

Now Dallas!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2007)

Now Elvis!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2007)

Dallas and Teresa!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2007)

Dallas, Teresa, and Elvis


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 22, 2007)

Great pics! I just love all yourbabies, but I have to say Dallas and Teresa are my faves, and thatElvis - he is such a character!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh lord wait till Saturdays pictures! Those three are having an all out party!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 22, 2007)

Great pictures, you have such cutebunnies. I like that hideaway they were in,wheredid you buy it? I think a couple of mine would like it.

Thanks

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunny18


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2007)

I got that at Target. They don't have it anymorebut build a bear has one. Alot cheaper than regular stores. I haveseveral items the buns and dog love.

Castle






http://www.buildabear.com/shop/productdetail.aspx?ProductSKU=9608&amp;Category=Camping&amp;CallingPage=ProductSummary

Tent same as mine






http://www.buildabear.com/shop/productdetail.aspx?ProductSKU=9943&amp;Category=Camping&amp;CallingPage=ProductSummary

Leopard bed






http://www.buildabear.com/shop/productdetail.aspx?ProductSKU=11116&amp;Category=Pet+accessories&amp;CallingPage=ProductSummary

Quilted Dog House have this






http://www.buildabear.com/shop/productdetail.aspx?ProductSKU=5873&amp;Category=Pet+accessories&amp;CallingPage=ProductSummary

Pink Bed have this






http://www.buildabear.com/shop/productdetail.aspx?ProductSKU=7015&amp;Category=Pet+accessories&amp;CallingPage=ProductSummary


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 22, 2007)

Does the pink castle door open?

I might get it for Snuggy. Every princess needs a castle!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2007)

Yup just a flap. Its for a purple unicorn theyhave. The beds are $10 and work great for little dogs. I actually buymore stuff there for my dog than an actual store. What! Its cheaper andshe can get more.:tongue


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks so much, I'm going to have to order some. Hopefully they ship to Canada.

Susan and rhe Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2007)

That would be cool. If not we will have to figure something out.


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm goin crazy here!ullhair: How cansomeone have so many cute rabbits and not want to send a few around theworld to share with her buddies . You have a greatest looking zoocrew around.

In particular, Ringo just tugs at my heart, he's just got such aspecial look to him. If I was a female rabbit, I'd be eyeing him up!And Teresa - oh those eyes! Elvis looks so naughty and full ofcharacter. Dallas...well I love lops, I would bunny nap him in asecond. Samantha looks so proud and sort of bossy. And, awww, Conner isadorable.

So...when are they all jumping on a plane to come out to New Zealand?

:wink


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 23, 2007)

Thought I would post some pictures I took yesterday.Hope you Enjoy.

"Shes here have to clean myself before I go talk to her."







"Wait where she go."






"This way!"






"Lets play follow the leader."






"I am hungry"






"Want some?"






"Taste good!" Muffled voice.






"Does my breath smell?"






"I bow to the queen."






"Smell my breath again?"






"Can I lay down with you?"






"I am hungry again."






"Nap time!"







Thats all folks!


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 23, 2007)

Too good for words!!!

Your buns look soprecious!!

There all so beutifle!!

Give em all kisses from me!

Kim(Hunny,Ivo,Benji,Dexter,Vinny
:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Haley (Feb 23, 2007)

This is too cute!






Are they bonded now?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 23, 2007)

Other than some hormones from Elvis still.Things are good. We are trying to figure if we could put them togthernow or waiting till after Connor is fixed. I don't know.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 26, 2007)

[align=center]*



*[/align]



[align=center]*What can you do when you have an aggressive rabbit?*[/align]
*When you think of rabbits you picture this cute little thing. Something 
you can hug, kiss, and just love on to your hearts content. That isn't 
exactly true.

For starters rabbits are prey animals. So there is your first strike. 
Then add previous owners. Did they treat the animal right? Did they give 
them everything they need? Were they handled correctly or even at all?

Asmy then fiancee and I planned our future the topic of animals came 
up. I wanted a dog and he wanted a rabbit. Well July 8th, 2005 I had the 
day off, feeling a down because my attempts at finding a dog were 
unsuccessful. I figured why not call the pet store. Yes, they had a few 
rabbits. So when my fiancee came to pick me up, I said we should look. Not 
like we had to get one. Of course he held one and that was it. It was a 
little ball of white with black fur.

The next day we are surprised with a flemish giant. We knew our friends 
meant well, so we would give it a chance. That first day we put the 
rabbits together. We named the flemish giant Samantha Jane, the little one 
we called Ringo. The first few minutes were ok. Suddenly Samantha 
started to chase Ringo. We were shocked but quickly caged her.

At that time I was only at the apartment on weekends. The following 
weekend I went to change her litter pan and she nipped me so hard I 
screamed. It left a bruise. I figured I scarred her, so I let it go.

I should add that I knew nothing about rabbits, and had no regular 
internet.

On one hand we had Ringo. A ball of energy who was the sweetest thing 
on this earth. Always exploring. On the other hand we had her, who 
nipped me a few times drawing blood. She nipped Ringo a few times. One time 
making him bleed. We started to talk about sending her back. It was 
hard we had Ringo who was the sweetest thing, still is. Then we had her, 
who truly scared me. I would not go near her or her cage. If he let her 
out I was in the other room with Ringo. I was scared of a rabbit!

When I found out she was from a shelter I said one way or another I 
would keep her. I kept thinking in a few months I would be living there. 
We would see then.

We were married October 1st, 2005. By that time we had them three 
months. As soon as I moved in I started to do research online and found some 
helpful groups who were more than willing to give me all sorts of tips 
on how to work with her.

I started by leaving her cage open with treats just out of her reach so 
she had to come out. Each time leaving them a little farther. I would 
lay down near by hoping she would come to me. I would read, letting her 
hear my voice. I eventually was able to pet her. Each time the petting 
lasted a little longer. One day while I was sitting on the floor she 
came over begging for treats. Thirteen pounds of bunny crawling over me 
for treats. She now crawls all over me for fun. She will go to sleep as 
I pet her. All this has gradually happened over the last year.

Thanks to Ringo and Sam, we have four other rabbits. Connor Grayson a 
dwarf mix, Teresa Mekare a netherland dwarf, Dallas Jones Jinx a holland 
lop, and Elvis Aaron a dwarf mix. Samantha tollerates the other 
rabbits but gets along with my dog.

I would say to anyone who is having problems just give it time. Don't 
give it up. It's not easy gaining the trust of an aggresive rabbit. 
Even if they don't come all the way around it is amazing to be a part of 
their life. Rememberthat sometimes it is hard to trust another person. 
Now step into that rabbit's paws and see how hard it is to trust someone 
who controls your life. Although it seems more like the rabbits control 
our life.*


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 26, 2007)

Pictures from Teresa's Party Saturday.

Her gift























Chaka








Rocky aka SweetPea













From there playtime right now:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 26, 2007)

None of the pictures from her party showed up. The playtime pictures showed up, very cute.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Aw, Elvis and Dallas look VERY comfortable together! 

I LOVE Dallas' froggy legs! Hee hee


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 26, 2007)

Are they there now?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I can see all the pics and the video. 

They play so nicely together! Why won't my three do that?!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 26, 2007)

Heh. They have been out about an hour nowplaying. Dallas and Elvis are trying to find out who the boss is.Teresa is off to the side looking at them like go ahead. Think what youwant. I am the boss.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 26, 2007)

Now I can see them, it looks like they had a great time.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I really like what you wrote about having anaggressive rabbit. It is SOOOO true! You need to give them time tolearn to trust you. (You also have to do the same thing with a timidrabbit).

Tiny will never be an affectionate rabbit and that is really hard forme to deal with sometimes. I love him so very much - and he brings me alot of joy. 

But he doesn't like to be held. He doesn't like to be petted unless I'msitting on the floor or unless he's on the floor having treats and Ipet him from above. He does like ear rubs and will let me do thatsometimes.

But Tiny reallyi prefers to either lay and snooze with a doe by hisside (can be any doe I'm finding) or to go outside and play. My familyis amazed at how outgoing he is becoming. He will come running out andnudge us to get our attention if he wants something.

As I was typing this - he came running out of the bedroom to get us totake him outside since he heard us talking in the living room. That isthe one way in which he is somewhat "people-oriented". He knows heneeds us to put him out.

But it took me months to get him to this point - and sometimes it hurtsto know he'll never be a "people-bunny" like my lionheads are. He'llnever cuddle with me (most likely)...

But I love him anyway.

And I didn't mean to hijack this thread - just say that Alicia is right- it takes time to build that trust. You may not always have the bunnyof your dreams - but the rabbit can learn to trust you and not beaggressive.

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 26, 2007)

That is what I was aiming for. I want people tosee that there is more to them. It might be put in the rescuesnewsletter they plan on starting. 

Also I want people to repond. I honestly thinkthatSamantha is still coming around. For the first timetheother day she was out when we hadvistors.Normal thing is she will get upset so I put her in her pen. Iwanted to see so I left her out. At first she stayed on the other sideof the room. After awhile she came near my friend. Than hid but heyit's progress.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 4, 2007)

Ohh Alisha..you know i love all your babies...i've got my eye on Elvis 

Give them lots of kisses and cuddles from me :kiss:

cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm still totally jealous about how easy your bonding is going! It's not fair!:tantrum:

Is it just me or is Dallas doing the bunny version of sitting like aman? Those two boys are so cuddly together! DoesTeresa cuddle with them too?

And I definately think your article on Samantha should go in Bunny101. Maybe start a whole new thread, and see if we get otherresponses. I know Sprite is still slowly improving after overa year and a half but she still hates to be touched at all. Ilove her, but she growls at me every time I touch her!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 4, 2007)

Well the boys seem to have got the peckingorder. Dallas is head bun, now Elvis is trying to be boss with Teresaand she is not having it. 

Sounds fine to do another thread with that. I think it will be anongoing thing as she progresses. Like a diary. Today she forced me topet her!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 4, 2007)

Well here are some more pictures of the bonding. 

These are from a few days ago.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

These were taken yesterday and so have to post. 

The first set of pictures is Elvis. Now if you didn't see the picturresof him in the hay bin go back and look at them before going ahead.

This a veiw of where he was playing.






This is him up on one bin.






This is him peaking in.






Debating how to get in. What you can see is there is a small blocking the hay from him.






Searching for another route.






This way maybe...






No this way...






Wait I spot Hay bag!






Nah lets look higher.






This way






Maybe here....






Nah this way...






Jump!






I want it!






Fine going to sleep!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

Now Ringo! Who doesn't love him?

Him eating crasins.






Him looking up

*



*

Him jumping.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok and some videos of them. These were made for a friend who was feeling down but I want to share.


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 6, 2007)

This:






Is adorable!

With so many cute rabbits, how do you ever manage to leave the house? I'd be hanging around at home all day!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

Here are some videos of my little demons I mean bunnies.Some are older.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

*I don't leave home often.:bunnydance:
minilops wrote: *


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

Now here are some crappy things I was trying with paint.











Here are some nice ones by minilops. Notice they all star Ringo.


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 6, 2007)

Ooh I'm gonna get famous!


You've posted so many new things to look at, it's gonna take us all a day just to get over the shock and excitement :shock:.

Ringo is a beautiful suger-pie honey-bunch :inlove: :hug:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 6, 2007)

Aww...I just watched your videos...SO CUTE!! 

My, is Sam beautiful, and such a wonderful size!! She looked bigger than Kashi!! :shock:

And, I love Connor's beautiful black color!! 

And, of course, Teresa and Dallas...Teresa has such an adorableface...and I just LOVE how Dallas practically ATTACKS thecamera! HEHE!!

I didn't get NEARLY enough of my boy, Elvis, though! But I'm sure you'll have more videos soon. 

Hey...what kinda camera do you have? And do you have an extra memory card in it to be able to have 5min videos?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

*Thank you. *

*Sam is bigger than all of them. Dallas weighs 4.2lbs. Ringo weighs 3.43lbs. Elvis and Kashie are some where in between.*

*Connor is my heart.*

*Teresa is my playboy bunny, Dallas is an up in your face kind of guy.*

*Elvis! There is alot of him there. *

*My camara is Kodak EasyShare Z740. I have two memory cardsbuteithercan handle the vids.Also theycan be longer butphotobucket for a free account only does5mins. *

*My memory cards are*256mb and UltraII 1.0GB.

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Aww...I just watched your videos...SO CUTE!!
> 
> My, is Sam beautiful, and such a wonderful size!! She looked bigger than Kashi!! :shock:
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

Funny bunny things.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## NZminilops (Mar 6, 2007)

Haha! Those funny rabbit things are classic, I've got some too I'll have to pass onto you one day.

Elvis rocks! He looks so big but he's really tiny. Do you have to becareful about fighing through cages or do you have different areas fordifferent rabbits?

Connor is very photogenic, I was just noseying in your photobucket album.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 6, 2007)

Okay, so I haven't even finished Elvis' videoyet, but I have to ask...what on EARTH are you watching?!Wow...sounds great!! Nice and scary...

Makes me think I'm watching a horror movie about a killer white bunny rabbit, hehe!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

Cages are kept in my room. Play time is outside. 

More


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

The People Under The Stairs (1991) Brandon Adams, Everett McGill Wendy Robe.

I love scarey movies.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 6, 2007)

HAHA!! Okay, I've finished the videonow...and for some strange reason feel like sponsoring a child...notsure why...

Anyway, I LOVE the look he gives you when you bug him with that red box!! That's CLASSIC!!!!


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh! It's the "everyone else has had more sex than me" bunny! I love him 







Lol Rosie, I got that same feeling!

*edit* here he is in video form!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_U2yG3uZp0[/ame]


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

Rosie I have no IDEA what you are talking about.




I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 6, 2007)

:lies


My babies do not need sponsoring! They are well fed thank you very much!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

Heh! I ment I have no idea what you ment aboutthe other bunnies. I was using that for you name silly lady.:bunnydance:What have you been drinking?



Edit: Sponsor my buns!


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh well in that case, yeah!

A dollar a day, just one dollar, can help a little girl like me. Iwait, and hope...while you eat your dinner, a little girl waits. Butyou think "what can I do? The problems too big?"...just a dollar a dayfolks (PM me for my bank account details).


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 6, 2007)

LOL!! I wouldn't mind sponsoring...yousee how small my house is!! (Latest videos in my latest BunnyBlog...)

Hehe...I wanna HOUSE!!! SPONSORS NEEDED!!!! 

Hey, you can trust me...I'll give the BUNNIES the house and live HERE!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 7, 2007)

Well here is a video of my place for give the mess. The bags in the kitchen are cans.


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow! That was pretty amazing . I can't believeyou keep so many critters in your room - all I can say is, you musthave a very animal loving husband (and lots of eyes watching you atnight :shock

Must be heaven to be surrounded by bunnies while you sleep :inlove:

And Ringo running!! Hehe, that was so cute :hug:

I like your place, it's nice. Apartments seem pretty cool, you don'treally get those here unless you live in the middle of the city,amongst the sky-scrappers.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 7, 2007)

Heh, I will do a better on when I have finished the redecorating. Did I mention I am doing that for the 100th time in a year?

I do have a wonderful husband. He babies them all.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh, wonderful! Yeah, from the looks of it, your place is about twice the size of ours! Hehe!!

Were you watching Crossing Over with Jonathan Edward? I thinkI saw him there on the TV screen...hehe! (Why do I noticethese things???)

Hey, I know what it's like to have five pairs of eyes watching you inyour sleep...I have them, too...and when I get up, all the animalsstart running around all crazy...like they're happy to seeme! It's so cute!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 7, 2007)

That was Soap Net.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 8, 2007)

Making my husband watch that and telling him we need more rabbits-at least as fosters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!onder:

If you can have that many in your room, then I can houseacouplein my room, and more in the diningroom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:embarrassed::whistling


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2007)

:shock:Tell your husband I am sorry. I won't mention I get my foster on Saturday. :whistling


----------



## naturestee (Mar 8, 2007)

A foster? Details, woman!

I love Ringo, what a sweetheart!

I always wondered how you fit all those animals in. You do areally good job at it! I hate seeing people with largerapartments who refuse to give their animals anything but the mostcramped little cage possible because "nothing else would fit."


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2007)

Uhhh did you see the animals rule here? We paythe rent for them and they allows us small areas of the apartment.:shock:

I am getting a black and white 2year old holland lop. She weighs2.2lbs, already spayed. Her name is Bree. She has a slight case ofhead-tilt as a baby. 

The husbands allergys(sp?) have become very bad and he can no longercare for her. We have the feeling it was fun for the wife when he wasdoing the cleaning but now that she has to its stinky. 

She is in a wire bottom cage with no litter pan. They say she likes tobe held but doesn't like to be picked up. Once in your arms she likesto cuddle.

Sometime Saturday she will be here and I will take pictures right away. :bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 8, 2007)

Last year during the election time, my husband came out and said in a loud voice (while raising his hand as if taking an oath)..

"I do solemnly swear that if elected husband, there will be a bunny in every room."

Should I hold him to it?

Peg*

AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> If you can have thatmany in your room, then I can housea couplein myroom, and more in the diningroom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:embarrassed::whistling


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 8, 2007)

Is it Saturday yet?



How about now? 


Now?








Saturday yet?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes I say you should!:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2007)

Ringo loves his carrots!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 8, 2007)

CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2007)

*:shock:*

*minilops wrote: *


> Is it Saturday yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JimD (Mar 10, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> I am getting a black and white 2year old holland lop. Sheweighs 2.2lbs, already spayed. Her name is Bree. She has a slight caseof head-tilt as a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometime Saturday she will be here and I will take pictures right away. :bunnydance:



How'd I miss THIS?!!?:?

So..... it's Saturday! 
Any updates??


~Jim


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 10, 2007)

*JimD wrote:*


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I amgetting a black and white 2year old holland lop. She weighs 2.2lbs,already spayed. Her name is Bree. She has a slight case of head-tilt asa baby.
> ...




She should be here in 2-3 hours. Turns out she is 5mins away. They are going to pick her up and than bring her here.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 10, 2007)

Well Ringo needs some pictures put up.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 10, 2007)

Is she there yet? Is she there yet?!

Sorry, but after all I AM the president and founder of the Lop Cow BunnyFan Club over here! 

My two lop cow bunnies are dying for pics!


----------



## Haley (Mar 10, 2007)

I cant wait to see pics of your new girl!

I love the new Ringo pics. He sure is a star. What a gorgeous little guy!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes....

She is so not 2lbs...she is alittle over fluffy. She was given just haycubes. Some sort of pellets, lots oats every day, bunch of fruit andall kinds of bad treats. She is running around doing Binkies!

Presenting Bree!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 10, 2007)

OH, she's so cute.

More pictures PLEASE.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh, its Trixie's twin! She is adorable!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 10, 2007)

Presenting My New Foster


----------



## JimD (Mar 11, 2007)

What a little cutie!!!!

Somebunnies can just make "poof" look good!

....and why do you keep calling your new bunnie a foster? :expressionless

~Jim


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2007)

Cause she is a foster.:bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2007)

for now...*

JadeIcing wrote: *


> Cause she is a foster.:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> for now...*
> 
> JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> ...




:shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2007)

First going to post some pictures of pictures of my leopard gecko Jasper Jax.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok here are some with the new bed I goteveryone. It is in the living room and everyone can use it. The bluecarpet is new to. The bed cost $21 and the carpet $24.99. Love thingsmarked down.

Akasha

















Ringo


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2007)

Samantha Jane
















Dallas, Teresa, and Elvis


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2007)

Connor











Dallas






Teresa






Elvis






Dallas and Teresa


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 11, 2007)

My Gosh, all of your bunnies are soooooooooo cute.

I love the bed, I can't believe you only paid $21.00, that would cost afortune up here (if we could even get it). I really have totake a trip to the States to buy some stuff for the bunnies.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2007)

Here are some of Connor I took through his home. Even through the cage he has attitude.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> My Gosh, all of your bunnies are soooooooooo cute.
> 
> I love the bed, I can't believe you only paid $21.00, that would cost afortune up here (if we could even get it). I really have totake a trip to the States to buy some stuff for the bunnies.
> 
> Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart




I got it at walmart. You put it together like a little tent.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 14, 2007)

Just this for now. Post later. Need to clean some stinky butts.


----------



## binkies (Mar 14, 2007)

I just love seeing and hearing about your babies!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 14, 2007)

*binkies wrote: *


> I just love seeing and hearing about your babies!




Why thank you ever notice I like talking about them.


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 15, 2007)

My thoughts are with you and Connor for his neuter. You'll be missing him while his in.


ray:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks so much. That is my baby.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2007)

Connor is home! I will take pictures as soon as I remember where I put the camara.:shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2007)

Looks like bonding between Elvis, Dallas andTeresa is going to take a back burner. My DH and I have talked about italot and we would rather try and bond Connor and Elvis first. We areworried that Connor could end up alone. The two boys get along andeither way we are willing to work at it. Connor has groomed him throughthe bars. Not aggression. 

So we will see what happens...


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 17, 2007)

*In this picture he looks like he is really thinking hard....wonder what about??! *

*You are such lucky to have him! He does look like a hotot/NZ mix. Doyou now know what he is?? I wish i could have him! lol. He really lookslike he loves to pose! *



*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Oh, he is adorable. And can anyone *not* just love this face - such bunnitude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2007)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:*


> *In this picture he looks like he is really thinkinghard....wonder what about??! *
> 
> *You are such lucky to have him! He does look like a hotot/NZ mix. Doyou now know what he is?? I wish i could have him! lol. He really lookslike he loves to pose! *




I dont know we did think Hotot. He isn't to big. His fur is fly back. So soft. Whatever he is we adore him.


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 18, 2007)

How is Connor today?

:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 18, 2007)

*minilops wrote: *


> How is Connor today?
> 
> :bunnydance:




When I last saw him he was being a pest.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 18, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> :shock:Tell your husband I am sorry. I won'tmention I get my foster on Saturday. :whistling


Ha Ha! I must show him the video. So, now that's 7, right?:shock:

How is Bree doing?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 18, 2007)

She is great! Hold off showing it. We are redoing the room. Let him see it after. Will be more room.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 20, 2007)

For fun








Sig on another forum


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 20, 2007)

Aww,you have so many adorable babies!:hearts
I have the same bed,but I had to take it out of the bunnies' room andgive it to my kitty because Sophie ripped some stuffing out of thefleece pad.:rollseyes

--Kelly


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2007)

Well took a few pictures first just some random shots. Not many of Ringo. He was not behaving. :X


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2007)

Now some of justSamantha.Wewere able to get some great ones ofher.Than after this some close ups.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2007)

Here are some close ups. The last one you can see the slit on her eye I have mentioned.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2007)

More Close-ups


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2007)

More Close-ups! Look how good my baby looks after his neuter.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2007)

Another of me playing around.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2007)

[align=left]Few minutes ago it caught my attention I had not seenDallas in awhile. Start searching everywhere...Dallas...Where are you.... and soon.Yea he was sitting on the top of the couchon top of the sheets I just brought up looking at me I was anidiot.[/align]


Don't mind the mess. I am on a move everything around mode again.


[align=left][/align]


----------



## binkies (Mar 22, 2007)

Awww, there is my baby Sam! Such great picturesof everyone. Conner looks like a bright and spry little man for having"that" done.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2007)

*binkies wrote:*


> Awww, there is my baby Sam! Such great pictures of everyone.Connor looks like a bright and spry little man for having "that"done.




Yes thought you would like the pictures of Samantha. Yes he does. Today he goes back to his cage.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 22, 2007)

WOW, what a good looking Bunny Family you have. Everyone of them is gorgeous, I want them all. 

How do you take such great pictures without getting *RedEye*? Every time I take pictures of our Babies Iget red eye.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> WOW, what a good looking Bunny Family you have.Everyone of them is gorgeous, I want them all.
> 
> How do you take such great pictures without getting *RedEye*? Every time I take pictures of our Babies Iget red eye.
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:




Yes I do don't I. No you can NOT have them.

I don't know how I do that. Half have red eye hald don't.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 22, 2007)

thats to cute!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2007)

Why thank you. I think so to.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2007)

Well some old pictures I took with my phone. Had to make them bigger with MS paint so they aren't that great.

First baby pictures of Ringo.











Baby Pictures Connor.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2007)

Teresa first day here.






Teresa first day here with Connor.






Teresasecond day here with Connor.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 22, 2007)

Should you come to Tucker Town, you'd DEFINITELYhave to bring Samantha with you. It might be kinda hard tolocate her upon your needing to leave, but we'll do what we can to findher. If we can't, you can just pick her up at a later datewhen she decides to come out from "hiding".


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2007)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Should you come to Tucker Town, you'd DEFINITELY have tobring Samantha with you. It might be kinda hard to locate herupon your needing to leave, but we'll do what we can to findher. If we can't, you can just pick her up at a later datewhen she decides to come out from "hiding".




:shock::zoro


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 23, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Should you cometo Tucker Town, you'd DEFINITELY have to bring Samantha withyou. It might be kinda hard to locate her upon your needingto leave, but we'll do what we can to find her. If we can't,you can just pick her up at a later date when she decides to come outfrom "hiding".
> ...




Oh, I wouldn't want her to come without one of her siblings.Your absolutely right to be protective. Best to bring Elvisalong so that in case they do get lost, they'll have each other forcompany. :angel:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2007)

At this rate I should bring them all. By the waythat is possible we have done it a few times. Shoot this time the dogwouldn't be there. :?I may pay for that. She is a bunny in adog suit. She hates being away from them. We go out with herand when we get back first thing she does is run to the room and checkon them. 

In my head I am already checking off who is in what carrier all thoughby than god willing I will have Dallas, Teresa, Elvis and Connorbonded. 

ray:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2007)

[align=left]*Explain how I got 1 bunny I didnt want nextday given another I didnt want, By the second day wanted the firstbunny fast forward 1year 8mnths and I have 6rabbits, fostered 2, going on my 3rd, andmod on a bunnyforum. HOW DID THAT HAPPEN? *[/align]

[align=center]*july 05 (8th) Got Ringo (6mnths old) (9th) Given Samantha (1 years old)*[/align]

[align=center]*oct Married and move in with bunnies.*[/align]

[align=center]*dec found first rabbit email group. *[/align]

[align=center]*jan06 (14th) Got Connor (5wks old) (16th) First Vet appt For Samantha and Ringo*[/align]

[align=center]*feb (21st) Got Teresa (7mnths to a year old)*[/align]

[align=center]*apr (2nd) (Emergency Vet Visit) 2nd vet visitRingo (8th) First vet Visit Connor*[/align]

[align=center]*july 06 (3rd) Ringo 3rd visitConnor 2nd vet visit (8th) First Gotcha day Ringo (9th) First Gotchaday Samantha*[/align]

[align=center]*aug (22nd) Joined this forum.*[/align]

[align=center]*sept (23rd) Teresa first Vet Visit (27th) Teresa spayed*[/align]

[align=center]*oct One year married*[/align]

[align=center]*nov (30th) Adopted Dallas *[/align]

[align=center]*dec (2nd) Fully Bonded with Teresa*[/align]

[align=center]*jan 07 (14th)Connors First GotchaDay (16th) Elvis picked up for rescue and fell for him. He is adoptedby us through the rescue.(19th) First Foster (20th) 4th Ringo Vet visit3rd Connor vet visit 1st Dallas vet visit*[/align]

[align=center]*feb (8th) I became a mod. (11th)Dallas 1st birthday (21st) Teresa's first Gotcha day.*[/align]

[align=center]*mar (10th) Second Foster (16th) Connor's neuter. (24th) Third Foster*[/align]


----------



## JimD (Mar 23, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> [align=left]*Explain how I got 1 bunny I didnt want nextday given another I didnt want, By the second day wanted the firstbunny fast forward 1year 8mnths and I have 6rabbits, fostered 2, going on my 3rd, andmod on a bunnyforum. HOW DID THAT HAPPEN? *[/align]




Welcome to the club.....Glad your here!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 24, 2007)

i'm glad your here


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 25, 2007)

Dallas





Teresa


----------



## binkies (Mar 25, 2007)

What pigs!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 25, 2007)

*That is greedy!*

*JadeIcing wrote: *


>


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 25, 2007)

Awesome!

(Do you always watch Soapnet? Hee Hee)


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 25, 2007)

7am-11am I am. Somtimes till about 1pm if they have good interveiws.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 27, 2007)

I was bored. My animals, my moms, and our fosters. The very last picture is Austin he is Dallas's brother.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 27, 2007)

Changed one photo.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 27, 2007)

Added a border.


----------



## binkies (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh cute! I like the border!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 1, 2007)

Weird how the border adds something more to it when it took me just a few minutes.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2007)

I think I am going to cry. My mom is so awesome. I was on the phone with her between her flights and we were discussing Ringo. 

I was telling her how I have some ideas on making things easier forRingo but that I couldn't because it would cost a bit of money. Shesaid make a list and that she would start getting things and giving memoney for all his needs. 

I want a low sided litterpan, scale, babys playpen, and carefresh just for him. Few other things but that is the biggest things.

My mom is awesome.


----------



## binkies (Apr 6, 2007)

That is so awesome! Your mom is a very specialperson. I know of a dozen other moms that would just say "he is finewhere he is at" or "just put him down, don't waste your time andmoney". Give your mom a big hug from me!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2007)

*binkies wrote:*


> That is so awesome! Your mom is a very special person. Iknow of a dozen other moms that would just say "he is fine where he isat" or "just put him down, don't waste your time and money". Give yourmom a big hug from me!




My mom is awesome when it comes to animals and my brother and me. She will do anything for us.

I will give her a hug when she gets back.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 7, 2007)

I had a shock today. For the very first timeEVER Teresa came when called. Several times! She responds to her namebut had never come over. 

I got down on the floor and called her....she started racing to me doing binkies. I think my bunnies know I need them today. 

They are burying my cousin today and I felt so drained till my mini-diva made me smile. I love my animals.

Oh also I think I got mild case of food poisoning.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 7, 2007)

Ah that is wonderful, what a great way to cheer you up!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2007)

*Well bonding here has beenintresting. I got a nice chunk out of me for trying. It turns out Elvisis the one starting things with others. Than tries to act innocentafter. 

After awhile out between Dallas, Teresa and Elvis they start picking oneach other. Than after a bit they are fine. Than it starts again. 

Between Dallas, Teresa and Connor there has been grooming, sharingfood, and just being near each other. There has been no aggression. 

Between Elvis and Connor...the first time Elvis saw Connor he lungedout of my husbands hands and went straight for Connor. I was holdingConnow so I covered him wih my hands. He is so tiny it wasn't hard.Elvis managed to give me a nice bite on my hand. 

Since that day we tried it one more time. Holding both tight. PoorConnor was so scared we put Elvis back. Took out Dallas and Teresa andhe was fine. 

Here are some pictures Dallas, Teresa, and Connor.
*


----------



## Michaela (Apr 9, 2007)

Aww the three of them together is so cute :inlove:

Are you gonna keep trying with Elvis too and see if his aggression gets better?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2007)

We will keep trying but if it doesn't happen thats ok. He is fine with human contact, and with the dog. So we won't feel bad. 

Connor on the other hand has craved rabbit friends from day one. So our biggest thing is making sure Connor is bonded.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 9, 2007)

hee, cute pictures of Teresa and her harem ofboys. At least the 3 of them seem to be workingout. I'm jealous of the triple bonded bunnies. 

________
Nadia


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks. 

I am sitting here crying. I went to try and change the setting on mycamera and can't. It is stuck! I don't know why. I used it Saturday andit was fine. Everything else is working. 

I managed to make it move alittle with my teeth.

I think way to much has happened in a short time. I am going crazy. Ifeel like I am destined to have everything go wrong in my life.

Ohh I need to go. I need a break.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 9, 2007)

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks I need to smile.


----------



## binkies (Apr 9, 2007)

It's going to be ok hun. You really have had alot of stress lately and you are dealing with it the best youcan. :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2007)

Hows this for bonding. I made a huge pen,divided it in half and than divided half in half. Dallas and Teresa inthe big half. Elvis and Connor each in one of the small ones.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2007)

Well you all know my dog Kashi.






Well my grandma has two of her sisters.

The black onefacing thecamera is her sister Biancafrom a previous litter.






The cream one is her sister Lyndsay from the same litter.






Here is a picture of the three together. Starting from the left. Bianca, Lyndsay, and my Kashi.


----------



## binkies (Apr 9, 2007)

Oh how cool on all parts! The bonding pen isgenious. Too bad Samantha isn't involved. She would love to beat....ummI meant "meet" everyone else.

Isn't it wonderful to have Kashi's family around?


----------



## wax32 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow, I thought our pen took over our living room... yours has ours beat many times over!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2007)

*binkies wrote:*


> Oh how cool on all parts! The bonding pen is genious. Toobad Samantha isn't involved. She would love to beat....umm I meant"meet" everyone else.
> 
> Isn't it wonderful to have Kashi's family around?


Well the fun thing is we can open one part of the small one. Making anL shape and putting 3 together at a time, with me and Robsitting in there with them. 

I thought this may be a good idea for when I am cleaning or busy and dont have time to work with them.

54 panels to make that pen.

Connors cage uses 34 panels

Dallas and Teresa's cage uses 22 panels

I have 23 panels left over.

Yes it is nice to have them together.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2007)

*Not really I have a very big livingroom.*

*wax32 wrote: *


> Wow, I thought our pen took over our living room... yours has ours beat many times over!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2007)

Well the pen thing yesterday went well. No trying to attack each other.Connor is alittle aggressive with grooming. He left poor Elvis with alittle bald patch. They flop out next to each other through the cages.I plan on doing a week not changing the sheet, rotating them ineveryday. Let them get used to each others smells. Maybe a few weeks ofthis before I actually try and put Elvis and Connor together.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2007)

This was Connor begging me to pick him up.






Triple Butt!






Relaxed






Do you know how hard it is to get the right lighting with these two.






So does the fact that they can relax like that a good thing.






Sexy Thing! (Minues the bald spot.)






Two Sexy Boys!






Sort of Yin and Yang


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2007)

Anyone wonder why I call her my playboy bunny?






Not the best but nice.






Another relaxed bun.






Double Butt!






More sexy bunnies.






Look at those sexy legs.






Thats all Folks!


----------



## binkies (Apr 10, 2007)

Great pictures! Tell those rabbits to stop pooping on the angels though! hehe


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 10, 2007)

YAY!! HUNKY ELVIS!!

Hehe, Binkies!

Great pics! Wonderful cage setup! 

Hugs to the buns!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2007)

*binkies wrote:*


> Great pictures! Tell those rabbits to stop pooping on theangels though! hehe


Hehe. Was kind of hoping the angels would lend some bonding support.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 10, 2007)

How's it working so far? Things comin' along good?
*
JadeIcing wrote:*


> *binkies wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Greatpictures! Tell those rabbits to stop pooping on the angels though!hehe
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2007)

*Not bad. Seems good. I am not rushing it at all.*

*maherwoman wrote: *


> How's it working so far? Things comin' along good?
> *
> JadeIcing wrote:*
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 13, 2007)

*Spoke to soon. No one is hurt but sheesh. Dallas tends to go after Elvis. Elvis after Connor. *

*I am not giving up.*

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Not bad. Seems good. I am not rushing it at all.*
> 
> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2007)

Well today right now. I mean it right this second I am working with Dallas, Teresa and Elvis. 

Dallas is no longer trying to kick Elvis butt. He is nowmounting him.:shock: Elvis is just taking it. (Started today) I let himdo it a little but I spray if they(Dallas) keep at it. Mind you hedoesn't do it more than a few minutes.

YesterdayI had Dallas, Teresa and Connor together. I would say the same about them. 

Dallas is such a butt. He is trying to say he is boss bybeating people up. *HELLO DALLAS NO ONE ISARGUING THAT! So chill! *


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 18, 2007)

Aww he wants to be Don Dallas


----------



## binkies (Apr 18, 2007)

He is afraid someone willtry to stealhis woman!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2007)

:X


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow...I hope things start smoothin' out more soon...

Sounds like gradually, things are falling into place...

I hope to hear of great bonding successes soon!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 18, 2007)

Seriously, does anyone laugh when they dothat? I do when Snuffles does it to Angel. She justsits there and takes it too. I only let him do itformaybe 12-15 seconds though and shoo him away.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2007)

*I laugh as I squirt them. *

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Seriously, does anyone laugh when they do that? I dowhen Snuffles does it to Angel. She just sits there and takesit too. I only let him do it formaybe 12-15 secondsthough and shoo him away.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2007)

I stoped trying with Elvis. He is just being apunk about it. So we started concentrating on just Dallas, Teresa andConnor. Which seems to be going great! 

I left them together almost all day yesterday half the day before. Weput them together this morning at 9am and it is now 4:37 they are stilltogether and no fighting what so ever!!!!!! Which is something I cannot say about the dou with Elvis. So as long as they keep getting alongtonight we will try Connor, Dallas and Teresa in the dous cage. Than ifthat goes well we try them in Connors. If that goes well we will try itfor a few days before making a bigger cage.

Here are some pictures.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2007)

Here are some cute ones I caught of them in their solo.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2007)

Look very carefully at this pic.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 20, 2007)

YAY!! I'm so happy the Dallas &amp; Teresa duo now has Conner to add as a trio!! 

WONDERFUL!!! 

This is them: :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2007)

Well I guess it depends how they react in each others cages.:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 20, 2007)

That's true...hope it all goes well...

:goodluckleaseplease:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2007)

Thats how we feel right now.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 20, 2007)

i love the picture of conner you can see his little teeth =)


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2007)

*?*

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> i love the picture of conner you can see his little teeth =)


----------



## Spring (Apr 20, 2007)

Awesome! YAY for bonding! . Too bad Elvis is missing out on all the fun. Silly boy not behaving!

:group2::jumpforjoy:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2007)

Very silly boy.


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 21, 2007)

Phew at least there is some progress!Naughty naughty Dallas trying to mount Elvis!!! Silly bunnies!!!!
Fingers crossed Dallas, Teresa and Connor keep getting along! :bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2007)

I have had them in Dallas and Teresas cage for 3 hours and no fights!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2007)

&lt;New York Italian accent&gt; "I'm innocent I tell ya. INNOCENT!"


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 21, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> &lt;New York Italian accent&gt; "I'm innocent I tell ya. INNOCENT!"






hehehehehe that cracked me up


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2007)

5 hours in Dallas and Teresas cage no issues yet.


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 21, 2007)

arty0002:wooohooooooooooo:yes:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2007)

They spent the night together and nothing. Okwell nothing bad. They groomed, shared pellets, cuddled andsoon.

Ok first pictures are in the cage I made for fun. (Yea I am weird) 














































More pics in next post.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2007)

Here ya go....








































































More Pics next post....


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2007)

Here ya go again!
























































Some videos next post.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry the videos are dark.














Next some pics.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2007)

In the cage last night.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2007)

What I found this morning.




























(Eventualy I will merge this with my blog.)


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2007)

Go here.

HustonWe Have Bonding! (Eventually it will be merged.)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 21, 2007)

Great pictures. I'm so jealous can youcome and help me bond Daisy Mae to Wilbur &amp; Jackie? PLEASE, youare so good at it.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2007)

Hehe. Once things are solid with those three I will try and add Elvis again.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 21, 2007)

NO come here first. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2007)

Lol not sure they would let me go. Did you see the other thread with all the pictures and videos.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes they were great pictures. You have the cutest bunnies. So who's TOP bunny?

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2007)

Dallas I would say. Did you see the post I made in your blog.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 21, 2007)

The ones about the hats and the pillows?

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2007)

I need to get a sewing machine. I need to makelittle pillows like that for Ringo. Also need to make a baby bumper.:?My poor baby needs more protection.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 21, 2007)

Aw, they look great together! It just melts my heart. 

Good job!

:great:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2007)

:happydanceThank:thankyou:You:dancing:!



Now I need to figure a new cage. onder:I have an idea or two.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Apr 21, 2007)

Awww!!

Thats so adorable!

Good job!


----------



## ani-lover (Apr 21, 2007)

jadeIcing, how long did that take?


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 21, 2007)

Yay!!

Totally cool! I love my trio, and now you've got your very own!

--Dawn


----------



## 2bunmom (Apr 21, 2007)

AWW, they look happy and like they are really enjoying each others company.  

Thanks for sharing the pics! Beckie, Trouble and Trixie


----------



## Haley (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow, that was fast! Congrats to you! So when do you work Elvis in? 

I love this one:







Im actually going to try to bond my four together soon, so this gives me some hope!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 21, 2007)

YAY!! Congratulations!!

And good job, babies!! 

Wonderful news....:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2007)

*ani-lover wrote: *


> jadeIcing, how long did that take?




Let me think. Connor wasneutered March 16th.Bonding between those three began about the first week of April.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 21, 2007)

grats! i'm so happy for you


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2007)

*I want to make sure they are good before trying him. So maybe a few weeks. *

*Also my fave pic. Looks like I interupted something.*

*So your going to trying bonding all of them. Way cool!*

*Haley wrote: *


> Wow, that was fast! Congrats to you! So when do you work Elvis in?
> 
> I love this one:
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2007)

*Tank you!:bunnydance:I so happy!*

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> grats! i'm so happy for you


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 21, 2007)

This is great news! They're so cute together.:inlove:


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 21, 2007)

YAY!!! This is great!! Youare an inspiration and I will be showing all your pictures to Neiltonight. LOL. Teresa just looks totally spoiled rotten by allthe attention and love she is getting. Lucky girl.

____________
Nadia


----------



## Eve (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow, congratulations! :bunnydance:

That is great news, good job JadeIcing!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 22, 2007)

:great:Great job! Looks like they were meant to be together and have been best buddies for years .

Perhaps once Elvis realises what he's missing out on, he may come around!

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 22, 2007)

New cage is done. For flooring I have tilesaround the edge The center is a hard plastic floor thing that computerchairs use. Hey I had to think of something cheap. Bungee cord thingsto make sure they cant open it. 

They love it!
















































Here is the cord:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 22, 2007)

Some pics!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 22, 2007)

Great news! I'm so glad this isworking out for you, except for bad boy Elvis. Shame on youElvis, behave and get along will ya?

I love this pic, it'sthe cutest ever!


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 23, 2007)

LOL - that is totally my favorite picture too - they look so happy - three little peas in a pod... or three bunnies in a bag... 



Nadia


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 23, 2007)

I put all three in there because we had to movethe cage. Than it was to cute not to take a picture. They are in lovewith the new cage.

Teresa has been flopping left and right. She is coming when Icall her. I mean she would respond but never actually came to me. Nowshe is. I guess sheis happy.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 23, 2007)

:elephant::elephant::elephant:

They look so great together Alicia, well done! This is so great!

And the cage is awesome too!:thumbup Them in the bag is just :bunnyheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks. I was talking to the lady from therescue and telling her how Elvis is reacting. She said some bunnies arejust more people rabbits that they just don't want other rabbits. Theyare fine for alittle bit but than thats it.

They have one like that currently. She has the feeling she will be hard to adopt our because of it.


----------



## jenfur427 (Apr 23, 2007)

That's great, thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 23, 2007)

Anytime. I think Vega would look good with them. Send her this way.


----------



## binkies (Apr 23, 2007)

Cute overload! It is hard to see Teresa cuddled with Conner. Feels like she is cheating on Dallas!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 23, 2007)

*binkies wrote:*


> Cute overload! It is hard to see Teresa cuddled with Conner.Feels like she is cheating on Dallas!




If you want to be technical about it she was actually cheating onConnor. When we first got them she was with Connor. He was a baby, whenI saw him hump her the first time I seperated them.


----------



## binkies (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh! Then Dallas was her rebound guy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 23, 2007)

Yup!:bunnydance:That is why I was notworried about Teresa and Connor at all. I was worried about Connor andDallas. onder:Turns out they did better than Dallas andElvis.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 1, 2007)

WELL the trio still lives! I have bonded themand I feel so giddy. Yes I said giddy!































Ringo loves his new pen. He is so happy. We were able to add one morepanel. The connecters are different so I can not use the ones I have toadd more. I am considering buying another box but I can only add 3morepanels. onder:


----------



## binkies (May 1, 2007)

Wow! Look at them!!! I'm so happy for you and them!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 1, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2007)

Everyone is good. Just want to post my blog. Not bunny blog but more about me. Although they dp show up to.

Ali A's Ramblings


----------



## binkies (May 3, 2007)

That picture is too cute!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2007)

I love it.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 22, 2007)

test 2


----------

